# Antonini all'Ascoli. Ufficiale.



## MaggieCloun (4 Settembre 2015)

L'ex genoano *Luca Antonini* dopo aver rescisso il contratto con il grifone ha firmato un* biennale con l'Ascoli*, nei giorni scorsi sembrava vicino al Livorno che gli offriva un anno di contratto evidentemente il terzino ha preferito accettare l'Ascoli anche perchè gli offriva un contratto di due stagioni.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Settembre 2015)

L'ho visto un paio di giorni fa in palestra..pareva dovesse andare al Livorno...


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

Che parabola ascendente


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2015)

non più di 3 anni e mezzo fa questo era titolare della fascia che fu di Maldini e Serginho...non dico altro..


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2015)

10 mesi fa faceva il figo con Allegri.


Acciuga si è giocato la finale, goditi la B fenomeno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

Sto male al pensiero che 'sto qui abbia collezionato più di 100 presenze con la maglia del Milan. Malissimo.


----------



## Renegade (4 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 10 mesi fa faceva il figo con Allegri.
> 
> 
> Acciuga si è giocato la finale, goditi la B fenomeno



Se non erro era la moglie a fare la fenomena con Allegri


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> non più di 3 anni e mezzo fa questo era titolare della fascia che fu di Maldini e Serginho...non dico altro..



Non dirlo, mi fa ancora male al cuore. Ma quanti brocchi abbiamo collezionato recentemente?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2015)

può essere un bel trampolino di lancio per la sua carriera, è ancora molto giovane


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Settembre 2015)

Per colpa di sta pippa, ho perso insieme a mio padre una scommessa , praticamente fatta.


----------



## Hammer (5 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> non più di 3 anni e mezzo fa questo era titolare della fascia che fu di Maldini e Serginho...non dico altro..



Renditi conto della raccomandazione


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sto male al pensiero che 'sto qui abbia collezionato più di 100 presenze con la maglia del Milan. Malissimo.



.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2015)

L'Ascoli in serie B  

Quando mai in Italia riusciremo a vedere meritocrazia e non raccomandazioni, giochi di potere e scandali.

Parlando del giovane Antonini in bocca al lupo, vista la giovane età ha tutta una carriera davanti per tornare nel calcio che conta


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2015)

In gol contro l'Entella stasera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2015)

Lo apriamo il topic sulle prestazioni del giovane?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2015)

Era anche al debutto da capitano


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2015)

Che classe. In Serie B spicca troppo il suo talento da giovane promessa.


----------



## sballotello (15 Settembre 2015)

ha trovato la sua dimensione


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

Antonini - Ronaldingo, la fascia sinistra più forte della storia. Con Sborriello a fare le rovesciate in area, poi, eravamo veramente il trash del trash


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Antonini - Ronaldingo, la fascia sinistra più forte della storia. Con Sborriello a fare le rovesciate in area, poi, eravamo veramente il trash del trash



Avere davanti uno come Ronaldinho significa che basta buttarsi negli spazi, ti arrivano passaggi puliti. Prendi Antonelli, con la sua facilità di corsa verrebbe messo al tiro o al cross minimo 5 volte a partita con uno cosi davanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

vi prego aprite un thread in sezione TALENTI ahahaha


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sto male al pensiero che 'sto qui abbia collezionato più di 100 presenze con la maglia del Milan. Malissimo.



Hey, Antonini fermò il Barcellona da solo nel 2012.

Ps: quel giorno gli dei del calcio erano al cinema.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Hey, Antonini fermò il Barcellona da solo nel 2012.
> 
> Ps: quel giorno gli dei del calcio erano al cinema.


Da solo, giocammo tipo in 11 dietro la linea del pallone con dei certi Silva e Nesta in mezzo


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da solo, giocammo tipo in 11 dietro la linea del pallone con dei certi Silva e Nesta in mezzo



Sì ma IL Luca li spalleggiò da campione qual'era, pensa non aveva ancora 20 anni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Settembre 2015)

è ancora molto giovine,
a suo tempo credo che potrà essere l'erede di Calabria, quando si ritirerà per limiti d'età


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma IL Luca li spalleggiò da campione qual'era, pensa non aveva ancora 20 anni.


Ma ancora non li ha compiuti eh, ha tutto il tempo per crescere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Antonini - Ronaldingo, la fascia sinistra più forte della storia. Con Sborriello a fare le rovesciate in area, poi, eravamo veramente il trash del trash


Il trash? Perché il nostro centrocampo non ti sembra abbastanza trash anche adesso?


----------



## davoreb (16 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Antonini - Ronaldingo, la fascia sinistra più forte della storia. Con Sborriello a fare le rovesciate in area, poi, eravamo veramente il trash del trash



Grazie a Ronaldinho questo è stato persino convocato in nazionale.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il trash? Perché il nostro centrocampo non ti sembra abbastanza trash anche adesso?



Adesso è semplicemente degrado, la squadra dell'anno di Leo invece era trash purissimo.
Dingo-Giovine sulla fascia, Sborry a fare le rovesciate, Flamini al centro a falciare rotule, Dida in porta ad alternare miracoli e paparone, Clarenzio in ciabatte che ogni tanto si ricordava di risolvere una partita, Hubdelabaard ala, senza dimenticare Amantino Mancini (e il suo indimenticabile gol mangiato contro la Samp).

Quella squadra era veramente il trash puro


----------



## Kaw (16 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Adesso è semplicemente degrado, la squadra dell'anno di Leo invece era trash purissimo.
> Dingo-Giovine sulla fascia, Sborry a fare le rovesciate, Flamini al centro a falciare rotule, Dida in porta ad alternare miracoli e paparone, Clarenzio in ciabatte che ogni tanto si ricordava di risolvere una partita, Hubdelabaard ala, senza dimenticare Amantino Mancini (e il suo indimenticabile gol mangiato contro la Samp).
> 
> Quella squadra era veramente il trash puro


Lo era, e asfalterebbe comunque quella attuale


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Adesso è semplicemente degrado, la squadra dell'anno di Leo invece era trash purissimo.
> Dingo-Giovine sulla fascia, Sborry a fare le rovesciate, Flamini al centro a falciare rotule, Dida in porta ad alternare miracoli e paparone, Clarenzio in ciabatte che ogni tanto si ricordava di risolvere una partita, Hubdelabaard ala, senza dimenticare Amantino Mancini (e il suo indimenticabile gol mangiato contro la Samp).
> 
> Quella squadra era veramente il trash puro



E arrivammo tipo terzi mi pare, dopo i soliti mesi iniziali osceni.
Altri tempi, in confronto ad oggi meravigliosi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Adesso è semplicemente degrado, la squadra dell'anno di Leo invece era trash purissimo.
> Dingo-Giovine sulla fascia, Sborry a fare le rovesciate, Flamini al centro a falciare rotule, Dida in porta ad alternare miracoli e paparone, Clarenzio in ciabatte che ogni tanto si ricordava di risolvere una partita, Hubdelabaard ala, senza dimenticare Amantino Mancini (e il suo indimenticabile gol mangiato contro la Samp).
> 
> Quella squadra era veramente il trash puro


Beh sì, roba buona e melma a vicenda. Adesso è proprio il disagio.


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi prego aprite un thread in sezione TALENTI ahahaha



Fatto  
Visto il successo ho pensato che a questo punto meritasse un topic tutto suo 
http://www.milanworld.net/le-prestazioni-di-antonini-nellascoli-vt32012.html#post823491


----------

